# Sincronizacion de giro de dos ejes con motores independientes



## alexiah15 (Jun 4, 2010)

Hola, tengo un problema de sincronizacion. Tengo una máquina con un motor que por medio de sistemas de transmisión hace girar dos ejes que al pasar papel entre ellos le dejan una impresión al papel. Por otro lado la máquina tiene un sistema que le hace otra marcación pero el eje en el que esta montado ese rodillo que hace la impresión tiene un servo independiente.

La secuencia es esta el papel pasa por el sistema del servo independiente y el rodillo le deja una palabra escrita al papel que se repite cada 1 cm entonces con el giro de este rodillo, cada 1 cm va dejando impresa la palabrita. El papel impreso ahi continua el recorrido y mas adelante pasa entre los dos rodillos cuyo eje se mueve por un sistema de transmisión que viene de un motor y se imprime un circulo. El problema está en que la impresión de la palabra tiene que qeudar justo en el centro del circulo que se imprime despues y además el recorrido que hace el papel no es lineal, el hace unos giros y sube por otros rodillos hasta donde esta el de la segunda marcación.

Como hago para que haya una sincronía entre el giro de ese eje y el del eje del servo? garantizando que tienen igual RPM debería ser suficiente?... tengo que tener en cuenta la transmisión??


----------



## agroelectro (Jun 4, 2010)

Hola , es un desarrollo propio??? .
 Tenes que tener en cuenta la tension del papel (cuanto se estira) , lo que yo haría , es colocar una fotocelda que lea la 1° impresión y con ese dato sincronizar el círculo.

Me quedó en el tintero : si el servo te permite variar la velocidad y la de los rodillos es constante(estos rodillos traccionan el papel??) , manejas el estiramiento o tensión a traves del servo .


----------



## alexiah15 (Jun 6, 2010)

Hola, si lo he tenido en cuenta pero en realidad no es tan representativo el valor....hice varios ensayos y no Hay un estiramento considerable la tensión se hace por medio de dos rodillos que giran y arrastran el papel y están por debajo de los que hacen la segunda impresión .... Tengo que tener en cuenta la potencia que pierden los ejes del rodillo de la segunda impresión por la transmisión ?? O con colocar igual rpm al servo y a los ejes del rodillo debería ser suficiente?? Que mas tengo que considerar??


----------



## savad (Jun 6, 2010)

Hola

Creo que todo se reduce a saber la posicion angular de la flecha del 1er paso y usar esta info para mover el 2do paso. . tendras que usar encoders de cuadratura y ademas un cto que te permita cambiar la relacion de posicion (una caja de cambios electronica).  hay mucha info al respecto en la web . . y los nuevos Inversores  para motores de ac tienen ya la circuiteria para hacer esto. Solo necesitas  el cto caja de cambios electronica

Con respecto a todas las variables que puedan pasar al papel entre la 1era y 2da etapa, no imortan ya que son constantes. solo te interesa poder ajustar tu caja de cambios para syncronizar  una vez ajustada esta solo sera necesario reajustarla en caso de un desperfecto mecanico y se salga de syncro el sistema.

Yo hize una de estas usando un comparador de 32-bits y para variar la relacion - dumb switches. facil y sencillo de mover


----------



## agroelectro (Jun 7, 2010)

Que distancia tenes desde la 1° impresión a la 2° ??? cuando comienza a funcionar , pones el papel y ya , o imprimes y cuando llegas al circulo , corriges estos rodillos ?? , si lo dejas sincronizado y se "corre" , como es tu 2°transmición ??? a cadena , correas?? reductor?? todos estos elementos te introducen variables por estiramiento , patinadas y desgaste .
Cuanto mas cerca este un rodillo de otro mas facil sera de sincronizar .
Es una maquina de serie ?? podrias dar la marca y el modelo?


----------



## savad (Jun 7, 2010)

con un gearbox electronico , no necesitas todas estas constantes mecanicas  . . la ecuacion de movimiento se reduce a:

 Posicion angular 2da etapa = K * Posicion angular 1er etapa

donde K es un factor que incluye todos los parametros mecanicos, de transporte y del material.  

K la ajustas como cualqier caja de cambiós (con dumb switches), y una vez ajustada no neceistas moverla . .la syncro es perfecta al menos que algo cambie . . pero es facil de re-ajustar a las nuevas necesidades.

Bueno suerte


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 8, 2010)

Fijate como lo hacen las impresoras rotativas y las flexográficas.

Saludos !


----------

